# Tears in my eyes



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a lovely gift. Looking forward to seeing a picture.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Our dogs can do miracles! Sounds like a wonderful Christmas Gift. May Peace be with You & Your Sister...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

lucysmum said:


> What a lovely gift. Looking forward to seeing a picture.


The etching would not show in a picture...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We need a picture. That is a lovely gesture and I hope that means you two will reconcile and become close again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunrise*

Sunrise

It sounds like your Sister wanted to give you something very precious and meaningful.
I think that King and Rowdy will bring you back together!
My Sister, Ronnie, moved to New Jersey about 3 years ago. She comes to Illinois to see me a couple of times a year. I miss her very much and sisters are so precious!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's such a great idea for a gift! I wonder where she purchased it? I'd actually love to get one for my husband of Di and Golda.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A shame that it will not photograph, but a lovely gesture from your sister - perhaps now is time to make a phone call or contact letter?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a thoughtful and loving gift. Sometimes it's easier to say 'I'm sorry and I love you', with a thoughtful gift rather than words. I hope this is a step towards mended fences.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I miss my sister just as I miss both King & Rowdy.[/QUOTE]


TELL HER! None of us has a guarantee of tomorrow so make today the day you tell her how much she means to you. Don't be left with the shoulda's or wish I woulda's. I would bet anything she feels exactly the same and is reaching out to you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I miss my sister just as I miss both King & Rowdy.


 
TELL HER! None of us has a guarantee of tomorrow so make today the day you tell her how much she means to you. Don't be left with the shoulda's or wish I woulda's. I would bet anything she feels exactly the same and is reaching out to you.[/QUOTE]

I second that!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - I have sent an email to my sister. It has to be an email since her daughter would open a letter or answer the phone.

I hurt my sister pretty badly by telling her I could not tolerate her daughter in my home anymore although I loved having her, her husband, her son and their dogs. 

The daughter hurt my dogs in addition to the constant screaming, lying and tantrums - I was starting to avoid going home to my own house and eating outside in the cold & rain/snow (just me & my dogs) so I didn't have to be around her.

But it is an awful thing when your sister (me) so dislikes your daughter that you are kicked out after only 8 months, so I understand how hurt my sister is.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ONLY 8 months????? The best of relationships would show a strain after that amount of time.... add in a bratty daughter, and I'm really surprised that you could last that long. I love my sister to death but cannot imagine melding our families and living together. We have wonderful times when we're together at one another's home or at a family cabin, but after a week, we're all ready to go home to our own lives. That's the natural way of things. And I'll bet you that your sister knows just how bratty her daughter is.... might hurt to hear it from someone else, but she knows it.....deep down she knows it.

Just be sure that you, as you're starting this relationship anew, set your boundaries....... loving your sis doesn't mean that you are responsible for her life or that they're allowed to infringe upon yours.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love my sister too, but one of her sons isn't welcome in my house.

I think your sister most likely knows her daughter is a problem. Reach out to her and see if you can heal your realtionship. I'm sure it would mwan a lot to you both.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - I just went looking for my harnesses and pulled out Rowdy's - it has his name tape from his final hospital stay still on it. He & King must be around.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like a peace offering to me. My sister is all I really have as my dad is 86 and hard to communicate with... My sister is older and took over my mom' estate after our mom died. It put a lot of stress on her ... And she started to remember the last months of my mom's life incorrectly and then take it out in me. I was responsible for sending the death announcements which I made... Hand stamped each one and put my favorite Native American poem in it. My mom had a lot of friends... Anyway, when we were packing up my mom 's house after we sold it last March, my sister let all her anger out on me. I became hysterical as she gave me no credit for anything and I went to my dad's house . My dad's response was that she explodes and she is over it quickly(I might add just like him, which is why he understands it). My point in all of this is that I think it is good to repair the sister bond.


----------

